#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Μητρώο Μελετητών δημοσίων έργων

## CFAK

Από πρόσφατη εμπειρία απο το Μητρώο Μελετητών δημοσίων έργων, διαπίστωσα σημαντική δυσλειτουργία (7 μήνες για απάντηση σε αίτηση αναβάθμισης πτυχίου), ασάφειες στα αιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά, γραφειοκρατία κ.λ.π.

Υφίσταται σε ισχύ το Π.Δ.138-2009 που προβλέπει, εκτός των ποσοτικών (ύψος αμοιβών μελετών), και νεα *ποιοτικά* χαρακτηριστικά της ζητούμενης *μελετητικής εμπειρίας*. Το γεγονός αυτό μετατρέπει τις κρίσεις επί των αιτήσεων προαγωγών τάξης πτυχίου ιδιατέρως υποκειμενικές, καθώς δεν έχουν θεσπιστεί αντικειμενικα (στο μέτρο του δυνατού) βαθμολογικά κριτήρια.

Θα ήθελα να παραθέσετε πιθανή αντίστοιχη εμπειρία απο την λειτουργία του Μητρώου.

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσα μου έχουν πει ανέκαθεν υπήρχαν υποκειμενικά κριτήρια για να ανέβεις κατηγορία πτυχίου.
Π.χ. για την μετάβαση από το Α στο Β στην κατηγορία 8 (στατικά) απαιτούσαν να έχεις συμμετάσχει σε μελέτη γέφυρας.
Όπως είπα παραπάνω, μεταφέρων εμπειρίες άλλων.

Σίγουρα είναι κάτι που πρέπει να αλλάξει. 
Υποκειμενικά κριτήρια σημαίνει ότι ενδεχομένως κάποιοι ημέτεροι θα ευνοηθούν και κάποιοι άλλοι που δεν έχουν γνωστούς θα αδικηθούν. 
Σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν ευνοϊκές συνθήκες για χρηματισμό μελών των διαφόρων επιτροπών.

Τα πτυχία έπρεπε να δίνονται όχι από επιτροπές αλλά κατόπιν συγκεκριμένης μετρήσιμης εμπειρίας ή/και κατόπιν αδιάβλητων εξετάσεων ή/και κατόπιν τυπικών προσόντων (βλ. μεταπτυχιακά, διδακτορικά).

----------

